# Bulb types and numbers



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a 96 GXE and i want to tknow the size or type number of the license plate lights, the reverse lights, and the lights behind my HVAC controls are.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

you dont' have the owner's manual for the car?
sorry for the obvious question.


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

*The #'s you wanted*

The part# are;

*headlamp* 
9004

*Parking light* 
1157

*Fron turn signal* 
1157

*Rear turn signal* 
1156

*Tail and Stop light* 
1157

*The light in the wing* 
912

*License plate* 
168

*Back up light* 
912

*Dome* 
DE3175

*Trunk light* 
158

*Instrument panel/cluster* 
158 or 70


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am using 194 bulbs behind my gauges and am curious as to why i could use these and you didnt list them.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

158 = 194. very similar.. so similar there is no difference.. american car companies call them 158, or 70BB, and asian/import/euro call them 194.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

158's or 168's have only 3 watts.....
194's in the other hand have 5 watts.....
but same construction, and fit.........
i use them on my license plate lights, instrument cluster, and trunk, hyper whites though.......polarg......


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

Mine are 194s also because I used some extra blue ones that I used for my instrument gauge. I didn't think there was any difference. I had mine on for years and no wiring melt downs from 2 extra watts just yet...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

come on now, it's just 2 harmless watts......
compared to 50 to 60 watt increase....


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Does anyone know where can I find the part numbers for these for the b15 and it's trims? Thx in advance.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I added 6 20mA LEDs behind my instrument cluster one time (comes out to be 1.44 watts). I ended up frying the back of my instrument cluster, fried my dimmer switch, I blew the fuse for my interior lights/tail lights/corner lights. I had to drive home like this.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

i'm usings the 194's in my city lights.. pretty bright for a little bulb, mine are sylvania


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well when the led's were added, did you hook them up in parallel, because i think that whenever you add a parallel circuit, you increase the amperage, thus creating more heat and burning stuff, otherwise if you just replace the bulb or hook up in series, it won't be as bad..........


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

What is the size of the HVAC bulb?

One of mine is blown and no shops around here seems to know what size it is... FSM doesn't state it and the owners manual seems to have skipped it too. Even the Nissan parts guy didn't know, but he did offer me a $30 harness with the bulbs in them. $30 to replace a bulb, hmmm... I passed.

TeknoKid wired up 194 bulbs, has anyone else done that?
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=32562&highlight=HVAC

I know it's a very small wedge bulb, but that's about all I know.
And also is there an LED bulb that would work there? Pre-assembled or home-made is fine with me.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

*PROJECTOR/HALOs headlamp* 
H1
H3








Ickys SE-R said:


> The part# are;
> 
> *headlamp*
> 9004
> ...


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

What bulbs go in the button for your hazards and your defrosh?


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

FatBoy4 said:


> What bulbs go in the button for your hazards and your defrosh?


I'm not sure but I don't think the B14 Hazard Button has a light in it, if it does then mine never worked. hahaha

As for the Defrost Button, my wild guess would be the same as the HVAC lights... Tekno told me it's 74, and neither of us can find a replacement bulb for that size.

But if you are desperate, the light for the Driver Side Auto Window Down switch is the same size... If you don't care if it works or not, just take the bulb from there. (Please don't ask me how, I broke that one trying to take it out. lol)


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

how are the back up lights #912? Mine are 1156!


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

These are from my 95 Owner's Manual:

Item : Wattage(W) : Bulb No.

Headlights (Type A) : 65/45 : 9004
Front combination light (front turn signal) : 27/8 : 1157NA

Rear combination light
Turn signal : 27 : 1156
Stop/Tail : 27/8 : 1157
Back-up (Sentra) : 13 : 912
Back-up (200SX) : 13 : 1156

License plate light : 5 : 168

High-mounted stop light : 13 : 912

Trunk lid-mounted stop light : 13 : 912

Front fog lamp : 35 : H3(Special)

Interior light : 8 : (blank)

Trunk light : 3.4 : 158

Here is what isn't in the manual:

Gauge cluster (speedo-tach-etc) : ? : 194
HVAC : ? : 74
Driver auto window down : ? : 74


The only bulb that I don't know is the "rear defrost".
If there is a "hazard" button light, mines not working and I need that... Also the low fuel light, I see something there but it never lights up.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well i found some LED 74. on ebay




freezing_frost said:


> I'm not sure but I don't think the B14 Hazard Button has a light in it, if it does then mine never worked. hahaha
> 
> As for the Defrost Button, my wild guess would be the same as the HVAC lights... Tekno told me it's 74, and neither of us can find a replacement bulb for that size.
> 
> But if you are desperate, the light for the Driver Side Auto Window Down switch is the same size... If you don't care if it works or not, just take the bulb from there. (Please don't ask me how, I broke that one trying to take it out. lol)


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

FatBoy4 said:


> Well i found some LED 74. on ebay


Are you talking about these? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33713&item=2463505607
For the HVAC, looking at it... If it's not an inverted LED, I don't think it will dispurse the light evenly through the face.
Tekno said it didn't work well when he tried it, but you'll have to ask him for more info on that cause I didn't try it. (I don't know which type of LED he tried.)

It is possible to use a 194 bulb... So when I get the LEDs for my guages, I'm going to get a few extra for my HVAC cause using the standard 194 bulbs makes too much heat in the HVAC and the LED emits less heat.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33713&item=2464617706


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ya thats what i saw for the 74

but the 194 i got from
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&category=33713&sspagename=STRK:MEBWN:IT&rd=1



freezing_frost said:


> Are you talking about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33713&item=2463505607
> For the HVAC, looking at it... If it's not an inverted LED, I don't think it will dispurse the light evenly through the face.
> Tekno said it didn't work well when he tried it, but you'll have to ask him for more info on that cause I didn't try it. (I don't know which type of LED he tried.)
> ...


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

FatBoy4 said:


> ya thats what i saw for the 74
> 
> but the 194 i got from
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&category=33713&sspagename=STRK:MEBWN:IT&rd=1


How are the LED bulbs? Do they light well? Pics?

I'm still debating about it, cause can't seem to decide to order it online or buy it locally... Price wise it almost comes out to the same due to the currency exchange and S&H.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well i guess I got fucked by ebay
He said they would be shipped monday
yesterday i got a e-mail saying they wont have em till saturday
so I e-mailed saying give me a refund he said he understood
then I replued well if u can have em to me by monday or tuesday i will take me.



freezing_frost said:


> How are the LED bulbs? Do they light well? Pics?
> 
> I'm still debating about it, cause can't seem to decide to order it online or buy it locally... Price wise it almost comes out to the same due to the currency exchange and S&H.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Cool, take pics and post them after you get them in.

When two of my gauge bulbs burnt out, I just replaced them with coloured bulbs and the colour is find but it's starting to fade. It's ok though. hahaha


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well i just got the bulbs in
I ordered 6 but because of well a long story he sent me 12
heheh




freezing_frost said:


> Cool, take pics and post them after you get them in.
> 
> When two of my gauge bulbs burnt out, I just replaced them with coloured bulbs and the colour is find but it's starting to fade. It's ok though. hahaha


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well i put them in and the look good,.

Hey all B14 owners with NO TACH AND NOT A SER

what size are the SMALLER bulbs?

like for the ummm like the TURN SIGNAL BULBS.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

acouple if things.

1. I have small bulbs in my gauge pod. They are in a BLUE HOUSING smaller than the 194.

2. WHat size goes in the damn HAZARD/DEFROSH has anyone figured it out?





FatBoy4 said:


> well i put them in and the look good,.
> 
> Hey all B14 owners with NO TACH AND NOT A SER
> 
> ...


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

I don't know what size the bulbs are for the turn signal blinker in the dash pod, but if you plan on replacing it with coloured bulbs/LEDs... I don't think it would work cause the thing that makes it green is the plastic sheet infront of the bulb.

But if they are the same size as the HVAC bulbs, I was told it was size 74.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well i think I will be remove all color coded "films"
that wat get all blue






freezing_frost said:


> I don't know what size the bulbs are for the turn signal blinker in the dash pod, but if you plan on replacing it with coloured bulbs/LEDs... I don't think it would work cause the thing that makes it green is the plastic sheet infront of the bulb.
> 
> But if they are the same size as the HVAC bulbs, I was told it was size 74.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

FatBoy4 said:


> acouple if things.
> 
> 1. I have small bulbs in my gauge pod. They are in a BLUE HOUSING smaller than the 194.


Huh? Didn't you say you got LEDs?




FatBoy4 said:


> acouple if things.
> 
> 2. WHat size goes in the damn HAZARD/DEFROSH has anyone figured it out?


For a B14, I don't think the Hazard "Button" (if that's what you are talking about) has a bulb in it. Don't know the size of the Defrost "Button" bulb.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

they both 2

the DEFROSH has 2 little hass bulbs
and the hazard has 1

i pulled htem off and checked.



freezing_frost said:


> Huh? Didn't you say you got LEDs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

freezing_frost said:


> Huh? Didn't you say you got LEDs?
> yES i GET GET LEDS
> 
> 
> ...


they have 3 bulbs 2 bulbs in one switch and 1 in the terh cant remember which has switch


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ok
now i have figured ou what bulbs I am tlaking about

ITS THE DUMBY LIGHTS.


i have talked to some poeple and they say they are all 194 bulbs
well my damn dumby lightsare not 194

can anyone shed light (no pun) on what sisze these bulbs are


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I ahve not tach that might be why.


----------



## craigdm79 (Oct 30, 2003)

Not that anyone may care but 9004 lights don't work on my 99 SE. Only the 9007's work for some odd reson??? Every little thing seems to be different on the 99 cars.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

*Leds*

I just got the LED dome light
I can get it to light up but its way to big.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...3713&item=2464613457&sspagename=STRK:MEBWN:IT

is the one I got.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Not sure all the wattage information offered above is correct. 158, 168, 194, and others will plug into the same outlet, but will offer different amount of light. The guy that posted here: http://www.theherd.com/articles/bulbs.html seems to have done some homework.

Good luck. Don't melt stuff by using too high wattage bulb -- just because it fits, doesn't mean it's right. But if it solves a problem, go for it.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> well when the led's were added, did you hook them up in parallel, because i think that whenever you add a parallel circuit, you increase the amperage, thus creating more heat and burning stuff, otherwise if you just replace the bulb or hook up in series, it won't be as bad..........


You do have the right idea. A parallel circuit creates less resistance amongst the resistors (light bulbs) and more amps are passed through the circuit. Having the bulbs in a series is safer, but the extra resistance may cause the bulbs to not be as bright as they could be. But it isn't all about amps, but watts. Watts are a unit of power which is work/time. If more work is done over the given time that the circuit can handle you get a melt down.


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah, but where the hell can we buy these? All they say on them is 77, and no store has'em. I'm thinking of just wiring up led's in there, stick a 3mm led in that white rubber crap.. would fit perfect...


FatBoy4 said:


> they both 2
> 
> the DEFROSH has 2 little hass bulbs
> and the hazard has 1
> ...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

freezing_frost said:


> TeknoKid wired up 194 bulbs, has anyone else done that?
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=32562&highlight=HVAC
> 
> I know it's a very small wedge bulb, but that's about all I know.
> And also is there an LED bulb that would work there? Pre-assembled or home-made is fine with me.


i used 194 LED wedges that i bought off the interweb.
check: http://www.autolumination.com/


----------

